# Shadalane Goldens



## Kathy D. (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi,

This breeder has been recommended? What are your thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## Kathy D. (Nov 28, 2014)

I just saw a negative post on this breeder (BBB complaint), so I will move on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a thread from earlier this year you may want to read through-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...py/271330-breeders-recommendations-socal.html


----------



## Kathy D. (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you. I appreciate it!


----------



## Kathy D. (Nov 28, 2014)

I admit I'm confused...I see lots of positive things about Shadalane in internet reviews and the BBB complaint that someone on the forum referred to was a one time complaint and several years ago. I would imagine it would be difficult to run a business without a single complaint. Are there positive recent experiences with Shadalane? Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can use the Forum's Search feature, I did a search for Shadalane Goldens and that's how I found that thread. 

You may want to visit the Golden Retriever Club of America's website, they have a Puppy Referral. Here are the links:

GRAC-

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club

Puppy Referral-

Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

I'm sure members will give you more info on this breeder and some other referrals also.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've heard of this breeder but have no first hand experience with them. I remember I was shocked at their price tag (which is no longer on their website). The website says they have a litter on the ground (Nelly x Bear). 

Bear "shadalane's Bear Necessity"
-the CERF (for eyes) is over a year old but ask the breeder because they may not have uploaded a more recent one. Eyes should e checked annually. 
-the heart clearance was done by a practitioner (some breeders recommend using a cardiologist). 
- there are final hip and elbow clearance. 

I cannot find anything on Nelly so if you can find her AKC name we can look her up. 

Here is Bear's K9 data page:
Www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?id=519195


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> I've heard of this breeder but have no first hand experience with them. I remember I was shocked at their price tag (which is no longer on their website). The website says they have a litter on the ground (Nelly x Bear).
> 
> Bear "shadalane's Bear Necessity"
> -the CERF (for eyes) is over a year old but ask the breeder because they may not have uploaded a more recent one. Eyes should e checked annually.
> ...


As a grandson of both Ryder and Hobo, Bear is a nicely bred dog. I have seen several Shadalane dogs in the show ring who are very nice, but I don't know the breeder, personally.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

A co-worker of mine got his golden from there who is a beautiful dog with a wonderful temperament. He didn't bring his pup home until he was about 7-8 months old as the dog stayed with the breeder for training. So, he paid what some may pay for a car, but got a wonderful dog that was fully trained to be a therapy dog. They also offer pups sans training, but the price is still high. 

I seriously looked into them after meeting my co-worker's dog and falling in love with him. Their goldens are treated like family and it seemed like a great place to get a pup from. However, I decided to go with a breeder closer to home (Washington state) which allowed me to save quite a bit of money. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Op -

I would talk with the breeder. Ask them about the clearances on both the sire and the dam. Ask what they hope to achieve with this breeding. Tell them what you are looking for in a dog. And see if you click and if the dam has done her four clearances. 

It is my understanding that it's rare for the stud owner to list the dogs under there kennel name unless they own the dam. So if the dam is another Shadalane dog, I would want to know why they chose to breed two of their own dogs together. 

I am just a stranger (a bit inexperienced to boot) trying to piece what little I see online together. Please talk with the breeder directly.


----------



## Kathy D. (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you. I emailed GRSD over a month ago and she didn't know of any litters planned. I left my email address asking to be contacted, but haven't heard. I sent another email asking if anything has changed. GRLA never responded to my email. I'm sure the right breeder and right puppy will come along.


----------



## Kathy D. (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you. I am learning a lot and have been told by forum members to be cautious when the stud and dam are from the same breeder. The stud is from Shadalane and the dam is from Canyon Ridge.


----------



## Kathy D. (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for your information about Bear. Good to know!


----------



## Kathy D. (Nov 28, 2014)

Ooops Sorry. I got mixed up when I said Shadalane had the sire and Canyone Ridge the dam. Shadalane was a recommendation from a forum member. I am not on any list with them. The list I am on is Canyon Ridge (dam) and Autumwinds (sire). Waiting to hear if Canyon Ridges It's All A Dream is pregnant. Shadalane would be a back-up if I am way down on the Canyon Ridge list and if Shadalane has puppies that will be available.


----------

